

The Rise and Fall of the Comanche Empire (2010) - samclemens
http://www.npr.org/2011/05/20/136438816/the-rise-and-fall-of-the-comanche-empire

======
Fuzzwah
I wanted to download this to listen to later, but found that the download link
on the page didn't work (404'd).

After a bit of digging around I found a working URL:

[http://public.npr.org/anon.npr-
mp3/npr/fa/2011/05/20110520_f...](http://public.npr.org/anon.npr-
mp3/npr/fa/2011/05/20110520_fa_01.mp3)

------
eastbayjake
_The Comanche Empire_ (2009) is an excellent history on this subject. The
author argues that the Comanches were an imperial power like the Spanish,
French, and American forces they battled -- and like the Americans, also a
nation enriched by slavery and slave trading.

Amazon: [http://www.amazon.com/Comanche-Empire-Series-Western-
History...](http://www.amazon.com/Comanche-Empire-Series-Western-
History/dp/0300151179)

